# Musical playlists!



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I love classical. I have listened to classical for 35 years. I don't really listen to It everyday but at the minimum a few times a week. Whenever I get into a conversation with anyone about which pieces I listen to, I always get chastised about listening to the "popular" or glorified pieces. I have well over 24 hrs of classical on my iPod.

So I guess I am asking for some/a lot of suggestions in order to expand my musical gamut?

Please and thank you.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Could you suggest works that you enjoy? Without knowing what you like people will suggest everything from Renaissance Madrigals to Contemporary opera.

You could consult the various lists that TC members have voted on in various genres. These lists include opera, symphonies, concertos with various instruments, chamber music, choral works, and solo keyboard works. You can click on the blue words to get to the list thread.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Deleted post


----------



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

Deleted!!!!


----------



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I'll start with a few so you can get a sense. Sorry I thought everyone knew what my tastes were! 

-Verdi (Il Travatore)
-Orff (Carminative Burana)
-Academy of St. Marten in the Fields (Concerto Grosso and Suite no. 3)
-Europa Galante (Minuetto)
-The Four Seasons, specifically from Drottingholm Baroque Ensemble and Nile-Erik Sparf
-Ravel, Rossini, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Pachelbel, Wagner, Greig, Lully.....there's more but I hope you get the idea.

I always thought I liked Baroque most but I seem to be all over the board. It seems like I like specific pieces as opposed to composers, works, etc.

Can anyone make sense of this......


I will look at the lists at the above link. It sounds like a great place to start! Thanks.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Try Bach's violin concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Classical KING-FM's playlists may help you.

http://www.king.org/pages/4399266


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking "suggestions from everything from Renaissance Madrigals to Contemporary opera," was the point! and from the list-making sport Ive seen on this forum, to consult those would lead to only a few outside the spectrum of what the person inquiring already admits to owning -- the 'popular' and 'glorified' pieces.

Mozart ~ Quintet for piano and winds
http://www.youtub













Brahms ~ Piano quartet in C 60 III - Andante





Chamber music, by any of the Popular composers you already know of, is often lesser known and consumed by the average listener. It often contains their most intimate and personal and personable music. String trios, wind trios, quartets, piano quartets (piano, three strings) quintets for strings, (Mozart) or piano and winds or strings, abound in the literature. I urge you to investigate any and all of it.

Lukas Foss:
Measure for Measure




Three American Pieces (Violin and Piano)












Capriccio ('Cello and piano)

Claudio Monteverdi:
Lasciate me mourire




Zefiro Torna





Samuel Barber: If you pick up any or all of these, and you will have his other great music atypical of and less common in the average collection than his 'Adagio for strings' and the 'Violin concerto':
Excursions, for piano solo

















Capricorn Concerto, for Flute, oboe, trumpet and orchestra (neoclassical)





Piano Concerto - amazingly strong 'modern' romantic music. (The 2nd movement 'Canzone' is startlingly beautiful, a long sustained melodic line, with a constant ominous undertow of foreboding tension.)













Look also for: 
'Reincarnations' - a wonderful and less known set of three pieces for a cappella chorus - they are wonderful.
'Summer Music' for woodwind quintet
'Knoxville, Summer of 1915' for soprano solo and orchestra (His masterpiece, many think - I think so too.) 
Barber was a meticulous craftsman - there is very little 'uneven' about the quality of his works one to the next.

Haendel, from the opera 'Rinaldo,' "Cara Sposa" Watch This One, as well as listen. Amazing.





Schoenberg ~ Verklärte Nacht, for string sextet









Irving Fine:
Notturno for Strings and Harp








Serious Song, Lament for String Orchestra 





Edward Grieg ~ Holberg Suite, for strings, and the original version for solo piano

Igor Stravinsky ~ Apollo, for string orchestra - one of the most serene and sublimely beautiful pieces I can think of.













Jean-Philippe Rameau:
Rondeau des Indes Galantes





Luciano Berio ~ Concertino





O.K. More than enough, many you will have to look for in another version on youtube, or will lead you to music and composers you may not know of. Some will not be 'popular' enough to be available on iTunes, one trouble with that highly commercial format, as 'good' as it is, it does not get into the less than popular much....

Enough to keep you busy, on and off for days, I hope, and may some appeal and last you a lifetime.


----------



## LavenderSugar (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for that comprehensive list, I appreciate it and it will give some direction and keep me busy for a bit.


----------

